

Why the NHS can't get its browser act together - matkem
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/jan/22/internet-explorer-nhs-vulnerability

======
foldr
I think this article misses the point. If my medical records are insecure
because of vulnerabilities in IE 6, they'd be insecure whichever browser was
being used -- none of them are anywhere near secure enough to provide an
acceptable guarantee for information of that sort. These systems shouldn't be
designed in such a way that the security of the data depends on the lack of
vulnerabilities in a web browser. (If indeed they are. The article provides no
evidence that the NHS systems in question could be compromised via IE 6.)

